# Need to lose 75 lbs and feeling so discouraged.



## heyyydayyy

I'm having such a hard time taking off weight! I know it's not supposed to be easy, but I didn't expect it to be this hard! Before I got pregnant I was 180 lbs, so I was overweight but not so big that working out was impossible. I've gained soooo much weight, and the workouts that used to be totally doable for me are now impossible.

I started Weight Watchers at the beginning of the year and I've only lost 3 lbs!! I have the Mirena, so that very well may have something to do with why I'm not able to lose weight. On top of that, I'm having such a hard time following the program and sticking with it. I don't want to track everything I eat. It's just not working for me. I feel about ready to give up, even though I know I can't because I don't want to spend the rest of my life feeling this way.

I just bought Jillian Michael's 30 Day Shred and I could only get a few minutes into it before having to stop. My muscles started cramping really badly. Mentally I wanted to finish, but my body wouldn't let me. It's just so so frustrating.

I just want to crawl into bed and cry :cry: I hate my body, I hate looking in the mirror, and I hate that I have a box of clothes in the garage that I can't wear until I lose at least 60 lbs.


----------



## dgirllamius

I need to lose about 30kg (no idea what that is in pounds, about 60 or so) and I find it hard to stick to a diet. 

I tried calorie counting with my fitness pal and although it worked I found myself getting very frustrated with weighing food out and tracking everything, it just got tedious. 

I'm going to trying following a slimming world kind of diet and hope that I can stick to it because I love love LOVE the food you can eat on it. 

I also have done 30 day shred and it could have killed me but I kept at it. I can't keep giving up just because my legs ache or whatever because it does get easier and it does get better and you do notice results very quickly. 

I find exercise a pain in the ass because everytime I try I hurt myself (usually my shoulder as I damaged it years ago and never got it looked at). Now I have bronchitis and it's taking forever to get over and when I try exercise I feel like I'm literally going to die. 

I know how you feel though. It's so hard to very into a routine especially when you have a baby too.


----------



## Try Rocking

Weight Watcher's does get easier the longer you use it, eventually you'll be able to figure out how many points a meal is just because you're used to it. 

And if you want to start off easy with exercise just try walking when you can, any exercise is better than no exercise. 

You can do it :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I need to loose about 75lbs too. I felt so low over it i went to my dr and she is refering me to a dietician, the dr was really supportive.
I lost 5lbs last week just by cutting out snacks, only eating at mealtimes (vegetarian diet) and walking for 1 hour each day with my son, plus drinking lots of water.
I brought the 30 day shred but it really hurts my knees ( so much so that last time i did it five days in a row i could not kneal down for 2 weeks after), so now i stick to low impact walking. I may do the shred again when i have lost some weight.
My DH is encoraging me by setting a target of loosing 2 and a half stone by my birthday (july 15 th) and if i do that we get to go for a spa break ( great incentive for me). 

I find i need to take it a day at a time, otherwise i get overwhelmed by how much i have to loose.

We can both loose this weight  

Xxx


----------



## heyyydayyy

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I need to loose about 75lbs too. I felt so low over it i went to my dr and she is refering me to a dietician, the dr was really supportive.
> I lost 5lbs last week just by cutting out snacks, only eating at mealtimes (vegetarian diet) and walking for 1 hour each day with my son, plus drinking lots of water.
> I brought the 30 day shred but it really hurts my knees ( so much so that last time i did it five days in a row i could not kneal down for 2 weeks after), so now i stick to low impact walking. I may do the shred again when i have lost some weight.
> My DH is encoraging me by setting a target of loosing 2 and a half stone by my birthday (july 15 th) and if i do that we get to go for a spa break ( great incentive for me).
> 
> I find i need to take it a day at a time, otherwise i get overwhelmed by how much i have to loose.
> 
> We can both loose this weight
> 
> Xxx

Thanks so much :flower: It's so nice to know that there's other people out there who are in the same boat as me. I'm definitely motivated to lose at much as I can before the end of July because that's when I go on vacation, which will require me to wear a swimsuit! I'm hoping to lose 15 lbs by then (not sure what that translates to in stones). I've been pretty good about what I eat and I've been taking an hour long walk every day. Just gotta hang in there! I always tell myself, I don't have to lose 75 lbs. I just have to lose 1 pound, and do it 75 times :thumbup:


----------



## suzib76

Try my fitness pal as a way of logging food as you will find you can eat pretty much what you wqnt instead of being on a strict ww or sw plan

I do leslie sansone walk at home workouts because jillian michaels would kill me as well

You put your excersise and food into mfp and it works out everything for you x


----------



## heyyydayyy

suzib76 said:


> Try my fitness pal as a way of logging food as you will find you can eat pretty much what you wqnt instead of being on a strict ww or sw plan
> 
> I do leslie sansone walk at home workouts because jillian michaels would kill me as well
> 
> You put your excersise and food into mfp and it works out everything for you x

Oh I love Leslie Sansone! My aunt was in one of her videos! :haha: I think I might try my fitness pal. I need something that keeps me going in the right direction without making me feel deprived. I've done South Beach Diet, which does work, but once I finished phase 1 (which is REALLY restricting), I couldn't take it anymore and went off the rails. Mfp sounds much more realistic.


----------



## ragae32

you could be eating too little calorieshttps://bgrh.info/7.jpg


----------



## kdea547

I've lost 40 lb and have another 50-60 to go after this pregnancy. I know it seems to take forever which is so discouraging, but just 5-10 lb can make a huge difference in your body and how you feel. I'm only 10 lb lighter this pregnancy than I was with my first but I have none of the aches and pains that I did with my daughter so far, which really reminds me of how much stress even a little extra weight can put on my joints.

Just focus on a little bit at a time. 5 lb is an easy goal compared to 75. And until your body is in better physical shape, I would stay away from 30 day shred. Those workouts are hard on your body even if you're in great shape. Start with brisk walks. Add in small spurts of jogging (1 min of jogging alternated with 2-3 minutes of walking is great and gets your heart really going). And do toning and weight lifting. The stronger your muscles are, the stronger your entire body! Plus muscle gain really revs your metabolism and makes your body look so much better.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hang in there! It is hard and unfair. I just said that but you can do it one lb at a time. I have been in WW probably since the end of Dec 2011 only losing 20lbs max so far. It has been a long journey but at least I didnt gain 20 right? At least youre trying which means youre making progress! :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck ladies, I have lots to loose, my counter says 66 just because I didn't know what to put in but I should loose more than that if I wanted to make doctors happy. So far in 9 weeks I have lost 17lbs following slimming world plan :) about 80 lbs left to get to 'healthy' weight!


----------

